# Sexing Fantails



## adchiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello, 

I recently got a "pair" of white fantails pigeons but I am unsure if it really is a true pair. I'm thinking they may be two males. 

Is there a way, besides watching their behavior, to tell their sexes? 

Thank you! 

AD


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Gosh I am right there with you on that one. I just paired up my male white fantail, (who was supposed to be a female in the first place) with another white fantail hen. they are doing great. I know that you could feel the undersides, But i have not yet mastered this. I really don't know how to tell the diff. I'm sure someone here can help you out. good luck with your birds!


----------



## adchiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Columbia, I see you're in DFW too... I'm in Fort Worth. Yes, I think the people on this forum are very knowledgeable, so I have my hopes high.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

If the hen is around egg laying time you can flip them over and feel between the two pevis bones. If real close together, Male. If just far enough apart to lay an egg, Female. Otherwise the one that lays eggs is female, (bad joke).

Tony


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

you will find some inbred families of fantails will have a loose vent bone on the cock birds. Just as a hen would have. Now often the cock is a little taller larger tail And a slightly larger head Then the hen. BUT they can fool you sometimes.


----------



## adchiller (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright, thanks for all the responses. I'll try to feel between the pevis bones... And see what I get. 

Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

when the birds pair up and one lays eggs then you will know. that is the only 100% way to know, if you get 4 eggs you have two hens mated up, if no eggs you may have two cock birds. if you get two eggs and candle them and they are fertile you have a pair. if the eggs are not fertile and you only get two eggs then the cock is not filling the eggs for some reason, in that case you may have to trim some feathers from the vent area and thin the tail out, so they can mate better and fertilize eggs.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

good to know spirit wings!


----------



## hugh (Apr 27, 2009)

Got a pair from an old man. He used a twitch,holding it over the back. It moved over one sex and not the other. Thought it was strange but he ended up being right.


----------

